
Ask HN: How are the graphics on this page created? - arthurcolle
https://www.16personalities.com/personality-types
======
jameshart
It looks like the underlying tech is something called 'Piotr".

[https://www.zedalabs.com/team/piotr/](https://www.zedalabs.com/team/piotr/)

([http://www.piotrantkowiak.com/illustration-1](http://www.piotrantkowiak.com/illustration-1))

~~~
riebschlager
Step 1: `npm i piotr`

Step 2: `piotr awesome-illustration.svg`

Step 3: ???

Step 4: PROFIT

~~~
djsumdog
You forgot the step where you have to pay piotr. :-P

~~~
opless
I thought you robbed Piotr to pay Paul...

------
themodelplumber
The 3D-model look isn't consistent and seems to mimic n-gon (as opposed to
quad or tri) modeling at best. The shadows are certainly just decorations
drawn in.

I made similar illustrations back in the early 2000s. I'd guess that a) the
fastest and b) the most overall-effective way to go here is to pay an
illustrator to sketch these roughly in paper or in digital form, and then on
approval go in and draw with a vector tool. Enabling features like "snap to
point" would help greatly here.

Take a look at some of the galleries on vector drawing software websites.
You'll find a lot of things that you'd think were modeled in 3D, that weren't.
Back when I was a production illustrator with my choice of 2D or 3D methods,
vector 2D was such an obviously easy way to cut through a lot of BS. Vector-
tracing 3D art was really only ideal for animation in e.g. Flash.

I still do some illustration work as a hobby, and if I created the art for 16
Personalities, I'd do it in 2D vectors. Heck, I used to teach Adobe
Illustrator at my local college, and my Art 181 students would know the
technical part of how to draw this by the end of the semester...they'd just
need to learn character design next. :-)

------
danaliv
Someone drew them? I swear, people are allergic to human effort these days. :)

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah I don't understand the question. What more than "an illustrator made them
using some vector program" does OP expect?

~~~
shawnz
Perhaps a tutorial for drawing in this style or similar?

~~~
StavrosK
Maybe, but HN doesn't seem like the place to ask for illustration advice? It's
confusing.

~~~
djsumdog
Yea, there are graphics/artists Stack Exchanges for that kind of thing. I once
asked how to add a fake cloud to one of my photos and got a really good
response:

[https://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/12858/how-...](https://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/12858/how-
to-a-make-a-cloud-from-an-outline-and-blend-it-into-a-photo-of-a-skyline)

------
quinnzeda
Hi! I am the founder of Zeda labs who did the website, branding, and
illustrations on 16P.

All those illustrations were created by hand. Sketched and then made into
vector in adobe illustrator. It was a style that we custom made for this
client.

If you have any more questions about them let me know. :)

------
peteretep
It was a project by [https://zedalabs.com/](https://zedalabs.com/)

I've msg'd their founder and pointed her here, so maybe she'll come and give
some insight!

~~~
arthurcolle
Thank you for that! She could almost certainly provide some useful additional
insights.

------
anotheryou
hand drawn in some vector program

the keyword to the look would be "low poly" (2D characters)

~~~
marpstar
/r/lowpoly on reddit has a bunch of aspiring "low poly" artists.

~~~
djsumdog
I forgot about that subreddit. I use to get a lot of pixel art backgrounds
from /r/PixelArtWallpapers/, but it doesn't look like people really post there
any more.

------
jordache
Any of these concepts can be your answer art/artist/illustration

The style of the illustration reminds me highly of Alone in the Dark

[https://www.abandonwaredos.com/abandonware-
screenshot.php?gi...](https://www.abandonwaredos.com/abandonware-
screenshot.php?gid=1737&idi=YWJhbl9pbWdfc2NyZWVucy9hbG9uZWludGhlZGFyay02LmpwZw==&tit=alone-
in-the-dark)

------
rohan1024
What is HN's take on MBTI? Apparently, there are entire communities on reddit
dedicated to each personality type. If you go through them there's actually a
pattern between people subscribed to MBTI subreddit which makes me think that
MBTI to some extent is valid and not like astrology.

~~~
iambateman
In my opinion, MBTI has a few key shortcomings:

1\. It creates dichotomies where it ought to create distributions. A slight J
is going to be much more aligned with a slight P than with a strong J. Most
people are distributed near the mean on most factors but MBTI tends to
exaggerate the strength of traits.

2\. people misapply thinking-v-feeling and don’t understand intuiting-v-
sensing. I have talked to people who wear the label of “feeler” as an excuse
for not thinking.

3\. You would think “introversion” was a disease from the way some people talk
about their “inability to socialize at parties.”

4\. MBTI projects static personality, in the sense that an individual won’t
adjust their behavior under different circumstances. I believe the creators
allowed for some variability at work vs home, for example, but when you hear a
person talk about their type they will inevitably say “I am an INTJ” as if it
were some immutable fact.

Lately, I’ve found the Enneagram to be a more useful tool. It opens the door
to explaining “healthy” vs “unhealthy” tendencies in the way people tend to
respond. (I score as a 5 on enneagram and INTJ/INTP on MBTI)

------
baxtr
These graphics look great. However, I find the Star Wars classification of
Meyer-Briggs types more entertaining

[https://www.personalityclub.com/blog/star-wars-
personality-c...](https://www.personalityclub.com/blog/star-wars-personality-
chart/)

------
4thaccount
On another note, this is basically something like Myers-Briggs or the Keirsey
Tempermant Sorter. I've never liked these tests as I have no preference for
many of the questions, so my personality result changes each time I take it. I
also don't like how they make everything black and white. Also, on this site I
feel like over 1/2 of the 16 personalities describe me to a degree, so I find
all of this highly suspect. In reality, people can be good leaders and still
hungry for knowledge and a master of many toolsets. You can be an artisan, but
still highly organized.

~~~
JungleGymSam
Labeling and organizing things (including people and their traits) is not bad.

~~~
4thaccount
I never said it was bad, only it isn't accurate to use a ~100 question test to
do so.

Furthermore, some organizations will tend to only want individuals with a
certain "type" in management, which leads to group-think and suboptimal
decisions.

~~~
dogma1138
I’m not sure if 100 question isn’t accurate enough although the biggest
problem with these is if they are written to be to generic like a horoscope
where someone can find something they relate to regardless of the result and
that the result could essentially match nearly anyone.

The 2nd part of your post isn’t exactly an argument against its validity but
against how the results are applied in a specific environment this is like
arguing against the validity of genotyping because insurance companies might
increase your premium.

~~~
4thaccount
Let me rephrase. It is mostly hokum with precious little legitimacy and to
make matters worse, it is used for important things like deciding the fate of
someone's career.

------
projectileboy
By white people, apparently.

------
abledon
Hot Take: Meyers Briggs - Astrology for people with linkedin profiles.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments or snark here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
arthurcolle
The specific tool to make images such as those in the link would be great,
they seem to look like vector graphics based on the actual images but also the
simple fact that they are served as .svg, but I was just wondering if anyone
had any further information that might be useful!

~~~
mihaipocorschi
It's not about the tool, but about the ability to synthesise a photo into an
illustration.

Adobe Illustrator. Sketch
([https://www.sketchapp.com/](https://www.sketchapp.com/)) Figma
([https://www.figma.com/](https://www.figma.com/)) Inkscape
([https://inkscape.org/](https://inkscape.org/))

Also they are simply served as an image. [https://css-tricks.com/using-
svg/](https://css-tricks.com/using-svg/)

~~~
jordache
No. No automated tool is capable of this auto conversion as you have alluded
to.

Some artist painstakingly drew these vector illustrations.

